# Yucatan Container



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Any expats living in yucatan know if you can ship a shipping container to progresso. Thinking of moving to Merida & need to get some things from NYC to Merida will leave all furniture but some things i wish to keep, Vintage audio, record collection, electronics, computer, etc... & if so, what did it cost? THX


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Which Progresso are you referring to? There is a Progresso at the border but there are a lot of steep, narrow mountain roads between Progresso and Merida if you take the coast which is better, how do you plan to get the container moved there? Driving anything large is a challenge because unlike the States when the highway goes through a city it ceases to be a highway and you can find yourself on very narrow, very crowded streets with red lights. It has been my experience that if you find yourself in the wrong lane good luck getting over if you are pulling anything.

Mexicans are the most gracious and laid back people in the world until you put them behind a steering wheel, then it becomes a road race.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope you are joking Zorro.. You know there is a port called Progresso near Merida.right?

Unless good can be delivered to a warehouse or a yard , containers get unloaded at teh port after customs and freight lines pick up the merchandise and deliver in smaller trucks.


----------

